# Windows 10 Event Viewer



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

Hi All,

Things have largely settled down with my Windows 10 upgrade, however I still get a flurry of Errors and Warnings whenever I shutdown and start my system.

When I shutdown correctly there are always 4 instances of Error 7031 generated. They refer to Service Control Manager and relate to User Data Access, User Data Storage, Contact Data and Sync Host and always state that the services terminated unexpectedly even though the Start/Power/Shutdown process was followed. There is usually a 10010 Error as well, referring to NLInternal.Sharedrecoactivation.

On Start I also get a flurry of Warning 200, 201, 202 and 219 as well. The 200, 201 and 202 warnings seem to relate to Windows 10 phoning home to Microsoft and not being able to.

In spite of this the system is working ok.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Rob


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

I'm still getting these errors. The only thing that seems to have changed is that the 10010 errors have increased to around 100 at every shutdown, and they relate to the Wininet Broker Server.
There is a lot of discussion on various sites, but so far no solution.

Rob.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Did you go to this site? DeviceSetupManager Warnings Event Id. 200; 201; 202 & - Microsoft Community


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

Thanks, yes I had seen that one. I had set it to 'off'. I have now set it to 'on' so we'll see what happens.

On the 10010 subject, I notice that the increased quantity and change to the Wininet Broker Server occurred on the 23rd of December, which corresponds to the installation of a Microsoft Keyboard, Microsoft Mouse and Microsoft Englich (UK) Language pack.

Rob.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

Just restarted the PC.

The 200,201,202 have remained as before (see attached).

I did note that all the 10010 relating to the Wininet Broker Server did not happen this time, only a single 10010 referring to the original NLInternal etc occurred.

Rob.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Crossy said:


> On the 10010 subject, I notice that the increased quantity and change to the Wininet Broker Server occurred on the 23rd of December, which corresponds to the installation of a Microsoft Keyboard, Microsoft Mouse and Microsoft Englich (UK) Language pack.
> 
> Rob.


Which is exactly what the link seems to suggest.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

Sorry I must be missing something here.

The link doesn't seem to mention 10010 at all, only refers to the 200,201,202 errors, as far as I can see.

When I mentioned the Mouse, keyboard and language packs, they all refer to MS updates, not installation of any additional hardware.

So, while I am extremely grateful to be rid of the multiple 10010 errors relating to Wininet Broker Server, all the 200, 201, 202 and 7031 errors remain as before.

Rob.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

The external devices are "Added" so of course need driver updates.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

OK, so 'adding' does not necessarily mean physically adding new devices (they have been attached to the PC for 5 years), it can also refer to MS updates?

Rob


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

At startup this morning I see that all the errors (200,201,202,7031 and 10010) are still occurring.
Rob.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Go through the Device Manager and update drivers for external devices, USB and Intel.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestion.

Used the Update Driver function but unfortunately all drivers are up to date according to Device Manager.

Rob


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Start with a clean boot. Let's see if the errors still occur. If not, it's one of the start-up programs.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/331796


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

OK, I'll give it a go.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

OK.
It took some doing, but it seems that the 10010 errors stop when I clean boot. All the other errors seem to happen just the same.

It was difficult to be sure because Event Viewer stopped working during the clean boot.

Rob.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Now, either figure out which one is causing the problem or test them in groups to zero in on the culprit.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

I found it difficult to make System Configuration work the way I thought it should. When I checked it after startup this morning I found that the only Service not running was the Geolocation service. Under Selective startup Load system services and Load startup items were again checked even though I had unchecked them last night. So maybe Geolocation Service is the culprit.

Now I have seen these same Errors reported on multiple Windows 10 systems, but because the system is working the owner doesn't realise they are there (I am a sticky beak you see). Could you please have a look at your Event Viewer and see if 200,201,202,7031 or 10010 are appearing?

Rob


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm clean but this machine was a clean install, not an upgrade.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

Thanks. Yes, this is an upgrade, so perhaps these are artefacts from the upgrade process.

Incidentally, I had problems getting msconfig back to normal startup. Apparently once you uncheck geolocation you can't check it again, so msconfig always remains on selective. Had to delete a registry entry to get it back lol.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Crossy said:


> Incidentally, I had problems getting msconfig back to normal startup. Apparently once you uncheck geolocation you can't check it again, so msconfig always remains on selective. Had to delete a registry entry to get it back lol.


And MS is trying to make things easier? :rofl:


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

For whom?

I'm constantly amazed at the stuff they don't seem to know about there own systems lol.

Rob.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

Attached is a copy of the info I found on Tenforums regarding msconfig.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

:grin:Yep. That's MSs recommendation unless you want to reinstall the OS.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

It also seems that the 7031 messages are a known problem and the solution is a work in progress. 
I think I'll leave it for now, thanks.
Rob.


----------

